# Got a Bessa



## dxqcanada (Mar 24, 2012)

Just picked this up at Silvano's final sale.
Silvano Sr. had collected cameras over the decades and today they had the sale (I expect that the PHSC fair this May will have many of these back on sale ... though for a lot more.)

I failed to arrive BEFORE they opened to pick up the Alpa's, Veriwide 100, or even any of the Ikonta's ... so I ended up with the Voigtlander Bessa 46 (there was a 66 but in rough shape). This one is missing the ring plate on the front, the hinged filter, the slow shutter speed gears need a lube, everything else appears to be working.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, just figured out the lock lever on the bottom doubles as a leveler. I could have used that earlier when shooting that above image.

Not sure if this is a Voigtar, Heliar, or Skopar lens.
I did read that the Heliar and Skopar have serial number markings on the inside ... I looked and can see some odd markings but they are not stamped, looks like they are "scratched" on.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 25, 2012)

Decided to disassemble the lens elements for a good clean and discovered a serial number on the rear element ring.
#2245769

I suspect the camera has a Skopar 4 element lens ... as I think there are 8 reflections that I can see through the lens.


----------



## apples (Mar 30, 2012)

very cool camera. seems a bit too complicated to be shooting with for me though haha.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 30, 2012)

Nah ...

Once you find something to shoot
Guess how far away subject is
Take a meter reading with handheld meter
Figure out what depth of field I want via DoF dial on bottom of camera
Set Aperture 
Set Shutter speed
Set the focus distance
Unlock film winder
Wind film and stop when the number appears in the red window
Lock film winder
Cock shutter
Release shutter
Done :thumbup:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 30, 2012)

Thats NICE, I love using old cameras too


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 30, 2012)

Will post some of the others that we picked up.


----------

